# So am I imagining things or is she really pregnant?



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

maybe she just eats a lot? there is no udder what so ever. not even the slightest sign of a bag. her belly keeps growing though. the pictures don't do her justice. it's really hard and way bigger than back in October. 

the first is of her on October 18th. 

the rest are of today. they are in the dark so it's kind of hard to see. here are possible due dates 

1/25-2/16
4/4-4/15
5/12-5/22
6/10-later cause she's still in with the buck


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I would say in my highly unpracticed opinion... yes, for the April date...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I have to agree, babies will be coming


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Any ideas on how many based on how she looks and how much more she has to go?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

If she goes till April I would say two or one big one

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, I agree pregnant. I'm no expert though..


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

She looks pregnant to me! However I recently went to a farm to pick up a new goat and thought she had a bunch if pregnant does... Like quads and due tomorrow pregnant. Nope just fat she told me lol


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Well her belly is still growing, but still no udder. Her rear is changing to. Longer and puffier. I'll try to post some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a doe due April 18th. Getting quite round but no udder


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

so here are pics from today. her rear seems to be changing.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

I think I see an udder. I bet if you give her a hair cut back there, you'll find a small udder starting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I am saying preggo. Guessing for April, and also guessing 3 kids.
My 3 girls are all due in April/May. Hope on the 16th of April, Sage on the 25th, and Penny on May 2nd. All 3 are FTF's. Only one is starting an udder, but if you didn't 'feel' for it, you wouldn't know it was even there.... The other 2 have not even started growing an udder, and we have drawn blood from all 3 and all were confirmed pregnant...
Don't stress too much.  I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Officially have an udder now! Yay. Its small but its definitely there. I'm excited for kids. She's bred to a tricolored nubian so I hope they look like the buck. Is it the last month or 2 that they grow the most? Really hoping for twins or does. Have only had single bucks here.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

From my personal experience (not to say all!), but I will say YES, they grow most in the last moth!!! 
One month before they had kids, my does didn't even look like they were pregnant! 
As proof, the photos I attached are a time-frame photos of my 2 does.
Hard to believe, but the photos are each taken 1 Week apart right before kidding.
:smile: Each photo is 1 week earlier than the next. :smile:
NO KIDDING.!!! :smile: :smile: :smile:
White Doe: #1 (22 days before kidding), #2 (15 days before kidding), #3 (8 days before kidding), #4 (1 day before kidding).

Brown Doe: #1 (26 days before kidding), #2 (19 days before kidding) ,#3 (12 days before kidding) ,#4 (5 days before kidding)

Parents: (same dam for both does)
Both does kidded with triplets. :smile:

White: 50% Saanen, 25% Oberhasli, 25% Alpine (Dam = 50% Oberhasli / 50% Alpine, Sire = 100% Saanen)
Brown: 75% Oberhasli, 25% Alpine (Dam = 50% Oberhasli / 50% Alpine, Sire = 100% Oberhasli)

NOTE: This is NOT to be a STANDARD!!! This was MY experience ONLY with the 2 does I had!!!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for sharing the pictures. They grew so much that last month. I'm really hoping for at least twins. I'm so excited! 1 more month.....


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Abra said:


> From my personal experience (not to say all!), but I will say YES, they grow most in the last moth!!!
> One month before they had kids, my does didn't even look like they were pregnant!
> As proof, the photos I attached are a time-frame photos of my 2 does.
> Hard to believe, but the photos are each taken 1 Week apart right before kidding.
> ...


How many kids did each doe have?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> How many kids did each doe have?


Both of the girls had triplets. 
The White one (Delilah) had 2 Bucklings and a Doeling.
The Brown doe (Chloe) had 2 Doelings, and a Buckling.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Based on the pictures of her pooch, I'm saying not bred or very short bred. The button on the end of her vulva is still pointing out at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She wouldn't have a small udder if she was short bred would she? Once an udder starts they are at least 6 weeks out right? She's been w the buck since my previous postings so its definitely possible but based on how big she is, she would have quads if she grew several more months. Thoughts?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

recent pics. I can feel a cup full of udder.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

mimzidoat said:


> She wouldn't have a small udder if she was short bred would she? Once an udder starts they are at least 6 weeks out right? She's been w the buck since my previous postings so its definitely possible but based on how big she is, she would have quads if she grew several more months. Thoughts?


My girl delivered trips today & her udder started developing almost 2 months ago.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Her udder feels like two handfuls now and her belly keeps growing...Getting excited! Can't wait to have a baby goat jumping around. Her belly is already big and after she eats she looks like she's carrying trips 

Just heard today that one of the pregnant does I sold delivered a healthy doe yesterday. W e are slowly improving...the buck I have has thrown 3 single bucks till now. That's the first doe. Unfortunately they have all looked like the does....I really want a doe w his coloring...and it would awesome if it was multiples...I'm keeping my fingers crossed with this togg;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She's stalled a bit. Her udder hasn't grown anymore. Her rear is looking the same. Her belly seems to be dropping a bit. Really hope she goes in april and doesn't wait till may.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

It will get bigger the closer she gets

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

If you knew if she was at 120 days you could start her on a little grain then increase it a little each week just don't feed over a half of a coffee can you don't want her to get sick good luck 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Well today I noticed that she's starting to lose her plug. A bit of creamy white discharge. Her udder is slightly bigger but not by much and her belly is still pretty high up. Her udder feels like its filing though not just growing and soft. She's definitely growing though. I can even feel a kid moving around in there. I'm getting anxious. Could be any day after about april 4th. That's if she doesn't decide to wait till may. I'll if I can get some recent pictures posted. Maybe its time for the kidding pen?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics from today. Do you think she'll kid by April 15th? Or you think she'll make me wait till early May? How many kids do you think?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm gonna say twins for her. And I'm also gonna take a chance and say she'll kid mid April. Good luck!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I hate to say it, but I'm thinking first week of May. Then again, I'm probably wrong. LoL
I say twins. 
Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Gosh abra, I was just trying to keep things positive lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm gunna be bad and say May as well...  Unless she bags up a lot. The one doe due in april 18th has a little udder going which is more obvious than your does'.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's about all my doe has for an udder.. And she's due in two weeks :lol:


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She's a ff. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She's making me nervous. This is going to be a long wait. Now my husband is talking about a weeklong vacation fro april 11 to 18. She could deliver either between april 4-15 or may 11-23. She eats good but that udder isn't growing anymore.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

So her udder is bigger but not by much. Its pretty firm though. There's a distinct ridge from her body to the udder. Still feel ligs .


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

When my girls udder is tight like that they are pretty close...I have them in the kidding pen, with frequent walks... Happy Kidding.... Hopefully it won't be too much longer


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am going to say April 29 th.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

April 29th is unlikely . Its the 15 the the latest or may it is. Mid to late may.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

gave her a quick trim around the udder...pictures from today...

what do you think? before april 15? or till mid may? single, twins?

guesses on kid gender and dates?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm going to say between now and when she gives birth. It really is hard to say. These girls don't always read the book.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm going to say between now and when she gives birth. It really is hard to say. These girls don't always read the book.


LOL Well said! And too true!
Chloe had her kids the day before her due-date, her udder wasn't hard, kids didn't drop, there was NO discharge at all, her ligaments weren't gone, there was no 'pawing' at the ground, or restlessness, and she was eating the whole time... LoL
Yeah, she read the book I'm sure, but must have completely skipped over the 'Signs Of Kidding" section!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Usually take her out every afternoon to graze for a couple of hrs. She loves graze. Will usually eat till I put her back into her pen which makes her rbelly much larger. Took her out today. Didn't really want graze. A couple of mouthfuls and started wandering. Put her back in her pen and gave her a cup of rolled oats and alfalfa. She ate it all up. Felt her belly. Seems lower and could clearly feel a head or kid butt. When they go off feed due to labor is it all feed? She's in the kidding pen now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes, sometimes not.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

recent pictures. its either between now and the 15, so the next 4 days....or till mid may. what do you think?

notice the 3rd picture...the ball that's hanging off her side is either the kids head or butt. I could cup it with my entire hand. it was clearly hanging out the side towards the back. 

I can barely feel ligs too. I can almost put my fingers fully around her tail bone. 

it's been a few days now that she's not eating as much too.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

belly comparison over the last month or so. she's been holding her tail to the side too. is this a sign that she may be close too?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

udder comparison over the last 6 weeks or so


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say. Looks like she has more udder development to go.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Sure enough i left on my trip day before yesterday. Got a text from the neighbor that she delivered twins today. Not sure if boys or girls yet, just know theres two and both are doing great. She did it on her own too. So glad she didnt have complications. Ill post pics as soon as i get some. My first set of twins how exciting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids! Glad it went well.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your new set of twins!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats! Sorry you missed it. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

finally..the baby goat pictures. both bucks...but absolutely adorable. one is much smaller, but is the loudest  both are doing great. one got his mama's waddles


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Totally adoreable!! And I love the waddles


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my!! Cutie pies for sure;-)


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

They look so sweet, I love those little wattles! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful babies!  Proof you weren't imagining things after all!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Too cute. Did they get the waddles for mom or dad? My doe who is pregnant has waddles and i was just wondering if it will be passed on to her kids


----------

